# What is a Ferroequinologist ?????



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

The kids said I'm another crazy Ferroequinologist!
Should I feel I've insulted??


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi

Ferroequinologist
[*] Ferro- = Indicating a property of iron or the presence of iron
[*] Equin = (equine) Of, relating to, or characteristic of a horse
[*] Ologist = _Informal_ a science or other branch of knowledge
[/list]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY!! I resemble that remark!!!







(Hmmmm, Feroequinology......do they have a Master's Degree for that?)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds Dirty.,....I would slap them up side the head and then go look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ferroequinologist : One who studies Iron Horses....


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Here we use "Ferro Hippo Ologist" -which means the same thing... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't that be one who studies iron hippos?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 08 Feb 2010 11:40 AM 
Wouldn't that be one who studies iron hippos? Hippopotamus, also known a a river horse.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Back in the day, a college professor gave a course in Ferroequinology, a sort of Introduction To Model Railroading, and wrote it up in Model Railroader. Hard to say exactly when this was, because I had back issues of MR from the early sixties through about 1995 before they all went to the great recycling bin. (Had to make room for large scale, garden railway, and more specialized mags.) Similarly, "Ferrocarril" (iron track) is the term for railroads in Mexico, "Chemin de Fer" (road of iron) in French, "Eisenbahn" (iron road) in German, "Ferrovia" (iron way) in Italian -- remarkable consistency. 

Now can someone please tell me when is it a Railroad and when is it a Railway? Not to get sidetracked, but . . . 

Bestest, Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds Dirty.,....I would slap them up side the head and then go look it up in the dictionary.Nah... the dirty name is, "Diesel Guy!"


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the term "Ferroequinearchaeologist" myself!  

I have a Ferroequinearchaeology page: 

http://www.frontiernet.net/~scottyc...tours.html

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By msimpson on 08 Feb 2010 12:13 PM 
Back in the day, a college professor gave a course in Ferroequinology, a sort of Introduction To Model Railroading, and wrote it up in Model Railroader. Hard to say exactly when this was, because I had back issues of MR from the early sixties through about 1995 before they all went to the great recycling bin. (Had to make room for large scale, garden railway, and more specialized mags.) Similarly, "Ferrocarril" (iron track) is the term for railroads in Mexico, "Chemin de Fer" (road of iron) in French, "Eisenbahn" (iron road) in German, "Ferrovia" (iron way) in Italian -- remarkable consistency. 

Now can someone please tell me when is it a Railroad and when is it a Railway? Not to get sidetracked, but . . . 

Bestest, Mike 

I have several bumper stickers on the back of my car, one of which is: "Just another Ferroequinologist out chasing trains"... and it gets lots of comments asking what it means... but the one I like the best is: "My other vehicle is a Steam Locomotive".

As for Railroad and Railway... American usage tends toward Railroad and Brittish and most of the rest of the world usage tends toward Railway... but they are often used interchangably. In the U.S. when a company was bankrupt and went into receivership often the name would be changed to reflect the "new" company... but to maintain the "image" they would only change the last word from Railroad to Railway or vice versa, that way they didn't have to re-sign all the rolling stock as the initials of the company stayed the same.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now can someone please tell me when is it a Railroad and when is it a Railway 
That's easy. If you got there by wagon Road before the Iron Horse came along, then it's a railRoad. If you took the carriage Way to the town, then it's a railWay.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Feb 2010 03:06 PM 
Now can someone please tell me when is it a Railroad and when is it a Railway
That's easy. If you got there by wagon Road before the Iron Horse came along, then it's a railRoad. If you took the carriage Way to the town, then it's a railWay. 

But, if that is true, how come we park on the driveway and drive on the parkway?


----------

